# Trip of a life time



## rnelson5 (Oct 3, 2016)

I had an opportunity presented to me last Tuesday that would lead me to Saskatchewan, but it required leaving on a 24 hour notice. Thank God for a loving wife and an understanding boss. After scrambling to tie up loose ends and get stuff together I was off on Wednesday. Well the last 5 days have been something dreams are made of. Duck hunting will never be the same. It is funny how hunting can bring folks together and make memories that last a life time!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice work bud. 

Yall crushed em


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 3, 2016)

"Land of Living Skies" is right!!!  Dang, that's a lot of birds.


----------



## backwater labs (Oct 3, 2016)

Leaving Oct 28 to our place in Nodak. Hope some of what you had heads that way.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2016)

Dang, that's awesome.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Oct 3, 2016)

Dear God I need to move to Canada.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Oct 3, 2016)

That's the definition of whackin and stackin! Atta boy.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Oct 3, 2016)

i want one of those hats! and jealous you get to do that but that is some epic duck wacking!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 3, 2016)

Lucky dog, nice hunt


----------



## 10gaMafia (Oct 5, 2016)

Great hunt.  Hard to beat thousands of snow geese trying to land on you.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 5, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 5, 2016)

Great job brother, one day I will get there.


----------



## jdgator (Oct 5, 2016)

awesome. Those specklebellies are delicious!


----------



## chase870 (Oct 5, 2016)

The convoy leaves tomorrow. I bet you go back every year


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 5, 2016)

chase870 said:


> The convoy leaves tomorrow. I bet you go back every year



I think you are onto something here. Like I said in my post........ hunting will just never be the same. I will still go in the states no doubt, but I forsee a change in the rig coming up.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 5, 2016)

Stay safe. The weather was starting to get bad when we left yesterday although I think it is supposed to warm back up next week.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Oct 5, 2016)

That's definitely on my bucket list!


----------



## chase870 (Oct 7, 2016)

Almost to Fargo gonna stop rest and I'll cross into Canada in the morning. I'll be in the manatobia prairie by lunch 2 at the latest. Picture from my farmer


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 7, 2016)

The pic didn't post, but good luck to ya. Kill em all!


----------



## owl (Oct 8, 2016)

DANG IT MAN! trip of a lifetime for sure


----------



## chase870 (Oct 8, 2016)

What were you hunting over  wheat barley peas ????


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 8, 2016)

Mainly wheat and barley where we were.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 9, 2016)

Wack'em and Stack'em!


----------



## flatsmaster (Oct 9, 2016)

Great hunt ..... No shortage of shots fired


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 9, 2016)

Nothing like hunting Canada! Good job! Congrats on a successful trip!


----------



## zforzachariah14 (Oct 13, 2016)

You didn't run into a group from New Zealand by chance did you?


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 13, 2016)

No I didn't but is it the guy who has the page on FB huntforparadise?


----------



## Dep6 (Oct 13, 2016)

Well done sir, if it had worked out I would be with Chase right now but alas again the best laid plans of mice and men!!


----------



## 10gaMafia (Oct 14, 2016)

Did yall shoot any mature blues with white backs?


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 14, 2016)

In the pic where I am holding the two, the one on the left was the best of the trip.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Oct 15, 2016)

Thought I saw that.  Nice!  Guide in Arkansas hunts them every day of season and conversation, only killed a handful.  12-20 yr old bird.  Awesome!


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 15, 2016)

I brought that one back for the wall. The wing was busted up pretty good so it will probably be a dead mount piece.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice Hunt, it is on my bucket list!


----------



## brittonl (Oct 23, 2016)

Congrats on a fine hunt sir! Those kinds of memories stick with ya for a long time.


----------



## zforzachariah14 (Nov 7, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> No I didn't but is it the guy who has the page on FB huntforparadise?



Yes sir, that is the one!


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 17, 2016)

Any chance of a Pm who y'all hunted with?  I'm into it.  Great hunt!!


----------

